# Vaio laptop monitor has weird color lines! Please help.



## melon (Apr 23, 2005)

My Sony Vaio GRX550 laptop has weird vertical color lines all down the screen. It happened when my computer was waken up from hibernation.

I don't think the screen is physically broken because I plugged in another monitor, and the same thing shows up.

I've tried deleting the driver and installing a newly downloaded one.. but the problem still stands.

Does anyone have any experience in this matter than can help me?

Any help would be much appreciated. :sayyes:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you still able to see your OS desktop through the lines or is it covering every part of the screen? My laptop did the same thing once while I was duplicating a DVD and I just let it be. Once I rebooted things were fine and the problem hasn't reoccured. Is there any way of possibly taking a photograph of what you're talking about?


----------



## melon (Apr 23, 2005)

I have tried rebooting multiple times... even put it back in hibernation to see if it might revert back..

I can still see the background..

I took pictures of the monitor...here are links to them:

picture 1 

picture 2 

Thanks again!


----------



## techstuff (May 11, 2005)

*similar problem*

Did anyone figure out what is causing these vertical lines? And how to fix it? I have a similar problem on a compaq laptop. It first showed up one day after I used the hibernate function.

Any thoughts on how to fix? Is it likely to be s/w related or h/w related?

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does it only happen once you're fully into Windows or during the whole time your system is powered on? Does it stay that way when you change graphics modes?


----------



## techstuff (May 11, 2005)

*vertical lines after hibernate and on some restarts*

The vertical lines first appeared after putting the computer into hibernate and later waking it up.

If I change the monitor resolution, or the dpi and then restart the lines usually go away, but on one or two occasions they haven't.

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## craxx_123 (May 25, 2005)

melon said:


> My Sony Vaio GRX550 laptop has weird vertical color lines all down the screen. It happened when my computer was waken up from hibernation.
> 
> I don't think the screen is physically broken because I plugged in another monitor, and the same thing shows up.
> 
> ...


  
Two things you'll need to do to see if it s/w. Boot into safe mode, if the lines are still there it's hardware, if not, it's your driver. 

If it's hardware, new sytem board is required, I believe this model has built in video. If it is s/w, boot into safe mode, uninstall all monitor files. Restart in normal mode, once your o/s? locates the new hardware, install the newest video driver for your model. Make sure you have the drivers on hand prior to deleting the old ones. 

Let me know what happens!

If it is too good to be true, then it is! A sucker is born everyday.


----------

